# January 8-9 Repticon in Charlotte, NC



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Just an FYI although it is about a month and a half away. Time flies during the holidays. I'm curious to see if anyone has made plans to be there this far in advance.

I will be vending and look forward to meeting some other pdf nutz! I am looking forward to possibly picking up some new species and or morphs to work with in my frog room as well. 

fellow pdf-aholic

Doug

Home - Welcome to Florian's Frogs


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll very probably be there. Maybe frog shopping, since Chris will be taking his back in a few days 

Do you, or anyone, need any bean beetles? I can bring a few cultures.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Sound like you've been frog-sitting.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

May or may not be vending...depends on the move to D.C.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

I will be there for sure as a buyer. If anyone brings D. fantasticus or D. variabilis you will have made my day. 

On another topic. Anyone going to American Frog Day in New York this May? I am pretty new to the hobby and was wondering if this was a big deal or not. My wife has been wanting to go to NYC and this would be the perfect excuse to go. 

Cheers - 

Eric


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

I never seem to find out about these things until AFTER it is over. I will be going for sure. I have 5 Blue Anthonyi Rio Saladillo (Sean Stewart) 4 months OTW for $250 total that I would be glad to sell and deliver there. If interested get back to me or I can meet you somewhere around Charlotte before Christmas if you prefer.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, Frog Day is a big deal and I will be there...For those of you in SC/NC check out the local group on the link below.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/herp-society-carolinas.html


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope to see you guys there. I am fairly new to the hobby and it would be nice to meet other froggers.

I usually see broms for sale, but is anyone bringing moss with them? I could a patch or two.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Packing up for travel to Charlotte Repticon this weekend. I'm bringing Dendrobates tinctorius azureus (11), Dendrobates tinctorius "Patricia" (15), Dendrobates auratus "reticulated" (9) plus an adult., Ranitomeya variabilis (INIBICO:rozdaboff line:19).

Also bringing some flightless fruit flies (Drosophila melanogaster), starter springtail cultures, and media kits.

Dr D


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to try to head up on Sat. afternoon.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Be sure to check the weather, guys. We're expecting some snow in NC and you know how it gets around here when it snows. 

I'm not going to be able to make this show, after all.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

dflorian said:


> Woo-hoo! Packing up for travel to Charlotte Repticon this weekend. I'm bringing Dendrobates tinctorius azureus (11), Dendrobates tinctorius "Patricia" (15), Dendrobates auratus "reticulated" (9) plus an adult., Ranitomeya variabilis (INIBICO:rozdaboff line:19).
> 
> Also bringing some flightless fruit flies (Drosophila melanogaster), starter springtail cultures, and media kits.
> 
> Dr D


See you there. Cant wait to get my variabilis. But I am gonna play the morning by ear, as it is still up in the air what sort of winter precip we will be getting. 

Zac


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Table is set up and frogs put to bed. Looking forward to meeting some folks and talking dart frogs! Oh, and I hope to sell a few as well! I will let you pick out your variabilis botanyboy. I brought 15 instead of 19. Switched gem from an exo with corkbark to a plainjane 10 gal horizontal cause the little buggers where hiding behind the cork bark. See y'all tomorrow or email me. 
Floriansfrogs.webs.com


----------

